# Hope



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think anything can prepare you for the hurt and trauma you go through when a marriage ends .
The endless nights the unanwsered questions the doubt and the blame mill around inside making you think and act in ways where you don't even reconize yourself .
I know I've changed ... And I also know I've made some mistakes along the journey ... I'm doing my best to learn from them but the hardest thing I need to learn is probably the hardest .. To forgive him for the hurt and pain he has caused me the lies and the way he made me doubt myself .. I'm sure I'll get there but for now I've the thought of new beginings and hope for the future
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Judging by your words, you are going to be fine!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Forgiveness doesn't need to be on a timeline. It's ok to be ticked off for a while. Having acknowledged that it is something that you want to do more so for your benefit than his, also means you are wise - and as Sirch said, you'll do just fine.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, just enjoy your life, and when you realize one day you are so glad he is out of your life, you'll be thanking him for doing the things that finally pushed you over the line and got you to cut yourself free from the dead weight he represented.


----------



## thuraya (Jun 27, 2010)

sisters359 thnk u, u wrote wht i want to say to her 

same felling 
someday u will forgive him 
i forgive my exhusband becuse i was just focus of one person and now i have alot of frinds i like my family i care about another things and i have new hobbies that i never had or think

so dont worry be happy 
thuraya


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

I've got to meet my ex today to hand over some of his family items !! Why do I feel so stupidly patheticly scared to do this ????? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

ok so we aranged to meet so that i could hand over some family photos and the last of his things , i wasnt looking fowards in fact deep down i was shaking like crazy .. he turned up with his current gf !!! ....

then i kinda thought thank god i was strong enough to walk away  and now i dont ever have to see him again !! time to reflect and get on with the best part of my life ....MY FUTURE


----------

